# White Rodgers Intellivent Valve



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

My water heater packed it in last night. No power on the valve, I pulled the valve out and it looks like Resistor R87 is burnt beyond​ recognition.

Anyone know if this is a common problem? Can I just change the resistor? Anyone know the value of it?

Thanks


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

You want to do component-level repair? What, are you as old as me or something?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The dangers of having something break on a Sunday and having a large supply of electrical components on hand.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, that's fried. Only thing is, you'd need to identify what fried it before replacing makes any sense.

Back in the day, I'd have sat down and drawn up a schematic to reverse-engineer the thing. These days, I'll just take cold showers till Monday. Enjoy.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Yep, that's fried. Only thing is, you'd need to identify what fried it before replacing makes any sense.
> 
> Back in the day, I'd have sat down and drawn up a schematic to reverse-engineer the thing. These days, I'll just take cold showers till Monday. Enjoy.


The latter is my plan.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

It looks like you may have more issues than R87, but you didn't post the flip side of the board.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hdavis said:


> It looks like you may have more issues than R87, but you didn't post the flip side of the board.


Just the one resistor is nuked, the capacitor beside it got a little collateral damage.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Just the one resistor is nuked, the capacitor beside it got a little collateral damage.


There's nuke and there's fail. The flip side would show me what it's connected to. I'm guessing one end is hooked to the relay (if that's what it is). The RH top edge of the "relay" looks like it could be a little odd.

Either way, there's a pretty good chance there's an app note for the "relay" which could give you a clue about what the resistor value should be. I can't read the "relay" part number off the package, so I don't actually know what it is, and whether it's connected to the resistor.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If the discretenpart failed so that you had 110VAC into a 30VDC lead, I bet something would fry....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hdavis said:


> There's nuke and there's fail. The flip side would show me what it's connected to. I'm guessing one end is hooked to the relay (if that's what it is). The RH top edge of the "relay" looks like it could be a little odd.
> 
> Either way, there's a pretty good chance there's an app note for the "relay" which could give you a clue about what the resistor value should be. I can't read the "relay" part number off the package, so I don't actually know what it is, and whether it's connected to the resistor.


I've had devices in the past that used 1/4 watt resistors when they should have been 1/2 and it was an easy fix. If this was a common problem I'd just fix it... But I can't find anything online so I'll just buy a new valve.

Oh well I'll be showering in Vegas tomorrow night.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Got it fixed this morning, only 150 bucks for a new valve, water got hot in time for me to shower before my flight. Decent.


----------

